# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education > Teachers & Professors >  extremely intuitive cad program

## apares8

Good morning,

What I need is a 3d design software, which does not require installation (only for the browser), and that it is as intuitive as designing in lego or minecraft, that is, by simply placing cubes or similar pieces.


I have been doing research and I have not found any browser software that meets a minimum of what I'm looking for, and I would like to know if it exists! Obviously the creations should then be convertible to STL.

Thanks!

Albert, from Barcelona

----------


## airscapes

Let me know if you find it.. I use Onshape and the other popular free license product that is cloud based is fusion 360.  Unfortunately they are full fledged CAD programs that are not simple to use..  
Good luck

----------


## fred_dot_u

Tinkercad is about the closest program you'll find for performing the tasks you have described. It uses primitives such as "box," "sphere," "cone," etc. to create shapes. Placement is simple dragging, resizing equally simple. Some alignment options are available. As requested, it is web based, and allows STL export. Free for all to use.


tinkercad screen cap.jpg

----------


## apares8

Thank you for your answers.

I've used Tinkercad but what i'm looking for i something much simpler (someone who has never done any design can do something simple). For example, there is a web called "publish your designs" (i can't post links) which is good for design but can't convert it to STL

----------


## fred_dot_u

If Tinkercad is too complex for a beginner to understand, I'm afraid that I don't have an answer. I've guided five year olds to use the program with minimal difficulty. Good luck.

----------


## kumarsan

This is helpful. I'd like to try it

----------


## Roberts_Clif

> If Tinkercad is too complex for a beginner to understand, I'm afraid that I don't have an answer. I've guided five year olds to use the program with minimal difficulty. Good luck.





> Thank you for your answers.
> 
> I've used Tinkercad but what i'm looking for i something much simpler  (someone who has never done any design can do something simple). For  example, there is a web called "publish your designs" (i can't post  links) which is good for design but can't convert it to STL


As far as I know TinkerCad is the simplest, there is many tutorials on Youtube! I find the quickest way to learn is by watching these YouTube videos.

https://www.youtube.com/results?sear...rcad+tutorials

----------

